# Intake question



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

What's the difference between an intake that cost 50.00 and one that's 200.00?? 

Will the more expensive one give me better performance? Reason I ask is cause I was talking to my cousin and he was saying how an intake is an intake, why spend 200 on an intake when you can get one for cheap and you'll get same results.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

It's not that simple...
Mainly, if you buy the expensive one, you're paying for the research, you know the stuff that they did to make sure it works to the best of it's ability.
Also, if you go out and buy one of those $50 intakes, you might just realize when you go to install it, that they didn't include an adaptor for the MAF...
And lastly, the cheap one will probably come with a horribly cheap filter...that either A. won't filter the air properly, or B. won't allow airflow very well and not give you any performance gains.

As with pretty much everything else that you'll ever deal with, in any walk of life.....
You Get What You Pay For.


----------

